# potentially moving to Abu dhabi



## geoffprince (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi everyone 

I've been offered a job in Abu Dhabi on 40k aed a month. My wife is a nurse who has a year's clinical experience and we have a one year old. I guess I have a couple of questions. Is 40k enough there isnt a housing allowance included in there. In addition will my wife be able to work In a hospital? She has a diploma in adult nursing and a year's experience. 

Thanks all

Geoff.


----------



## moodykhader (Jan 8, 2015)

*Mr Moody*

Trust me that's more than enough if you limit your expenses, like for a normal family over here about 5k a month is enough, and if you wanna be a big spender, surely you can reach all the way up to 40k. Is schools, and health insurance covered, alone these two cause the greatest worries here. The rest, you can more than trust me is more than enough to survive on 5k a month for a whole family of 3 children, and with luxury even. But when you get tempted by this cities wonders, like cheap cars, cheap petrol, cheap renting, cheap stores, etc... cheap everything..... Then all you can do is unnecessary spending, which is usually the reason people end up spending so much. A dream job over here is 20k-40k a month for a non local. So I wish you all the very best, hoping you like it over here


----------



## The druid (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi.....I too am a nurse and have just completed the recruitment process for CCAD and fly out with my wife in 2 weeks  During the interviews I had the impression that they wanted 2 years + experience. However this may have been the recruitment agency's preference/filter rather than the hospitals ? May be worth contacting hospitals once you arrive and find out locally.....my own wife us planning to do the same once we get settled. Happy to discuss more if it helps....and good luck. Chris


----------



## maplegirl (Jan 4, 2015)

Tell your wife to check out the HAAD website (Health Authority of Abu Dhabi). I believe there is a section in there that states what kind of experience is needed for licensing. She could also start the process..you don't have to have a job to get most of the licensing done. I do believe there is a 2+ year experience requirement, but things change often here!


----------

